# Xorg auf HP Pavilion ze2026ea

## kosovafan

Hallo,

ich würde gerne auf meinen alten Laptop Gentoo installieren, Sabayon lief zwar aber es ist eben nicht Gentoo. 

Ich habe jetzt Xorg installiert und danach ein  Xorg -configure ausgeführt. Der Test der Konfiguration anschließend

war leider nicht erfolgreich. Ich bekomme nur die Fehlermeldung, No Screen found und No devices detected. 

Ich habe erst einmal den Gen Kernel installiert und wollte, wenn alles läuft den Kernel selbst bauen. Das Notebook

wurde mir geschenkt, keine Ahnung was in dem Notebook steckt. 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

02:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

```

```

[   153.835] 

X.Org X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

[   153.836] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   153.836] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 i686 Gentoo

[   153.836] Current Operating System: Linux gentoo-mobile.silviosiefke.de 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Wed Mar 14 14:46:25 UTC 2012 i686

[   153.836] Kernel command line: real_root=/dev/sda3

[   153.836] Build Date: 14 March 2012  03:59:08AM

[   153.836]  

[   153.836] Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

[   153.836]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   153.837] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   153.838] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Mar 15 00:47:11 2012

[   153.838] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

[   153.838] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   153.838] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   153.838] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   153.838] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   153.839] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   153.839] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

[   153.839] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

[   153.839] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

[   153.839] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   153.839] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   153.839] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   153.839] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   153.839] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   153.839]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   153.839] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   153.839]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   153.839] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   153.839]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   153.839] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   153.839]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   153.839]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   153.839] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   153.839]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   153.839]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   153.839] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   153.839]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   153.839] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   153.839]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   153.839] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   153.839]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   153.839] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   153.839]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   153.839]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   153.839] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   153.839]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   153.839]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   153.839] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   153.839] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   153.839] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   153.839] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   153.839] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   153.839] (II) Loader magic: 0x8203560

[   153.839] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   153.839]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   153.839]    X.Org Video Driver: 11.0

[   153.839]    X.Org XInput driver : 13.0

[   153.839]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[   153.840] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:3582:103c:3080 rev 2, Mem @ 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xe0000000/524288, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[   153.841] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:3582:103c:3080 rev 2, Mem @ 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xe0080000/524288

[   153.841] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   153.841] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   153.841] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   153.841] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   153.841] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   153.841] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   153.841] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   153.841] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   154.071] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   154.071]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   154.071]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   154.071]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   154.071] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   154.071] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   154.071] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   154.090] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   154.090]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   154.090]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   154.090] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   154.090] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   154.090] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   154.124] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   154.124]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   154.124]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   154.127] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   154.127] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   154.127] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   154.127] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   154.139] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   154.139]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.2.0

[   154.139]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   154.139] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   154.139] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   154.139] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   154.153] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   154.153]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   154.153]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   154.153]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   154.153] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   154.153] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   154.153] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   154.170] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   154.170]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   154.170]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   154.170]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   154.170] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   154.170] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   154.170] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   154.170] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   154.170] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   154.170] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   154.170] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   154.170] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   154.170] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   154.171] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   154.171]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 2.17.0

[   154.171]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   154.171]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0

[   154.171] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

   Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

   Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

   Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server

[   154.171] (--) using VT number 7

[   154.182] (EE) No devices detected.

[   154.182] 

Fatal server error:

[   154.182] no screens found

[   154.182] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   154.182] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   154.182] 

```

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung, Rat? 

MFG

Silvio

----------

## nowo

Du kannst es mal mit VESA anstelle des Intel-Treibers probieren. Schreib in deine make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="vesa" (wo bislang wahrscheinlich intel steht) und remerge xorg-drivers. Damit sollte dir dann der VESA-Treiber reingeflogen kommen, der weitaus generischer ist als der Intel-Treiber.

----------

## kosovafan

Hallo,

danke ich werde es probieren. Ich habe noch einmal mit der Neuinstallation angefangen, im Moment läuft world. Vielleicht hat sich irgendwo ein Fehler auch bei der Installation eingeschlichen, weil eben auch font Path nicht zu finden war. 

Ich hatte es zwar schon fertig, aber nach den Login bliebt der Bildschirm schwarz. Ich denke wenn Sabayon läuft sollte doch auch Gentoo direkt laufen.

MFG

Silvio

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Vermutlich hat es nur an den noch nicht passenden Kernel Settings gelegen...

Beachte das der Intel Treiber (xf86-video-intel) zwingend KMS (Kernel Mode-Setting) Support vom Kernel benötigt.

Normal sollte in den postinstall-Messages vom xf86-video-intel Treiber auch drauf hingewiesen werden sofern die aktuellen Kernel Einstellungen nicht passen.

Nutze zb auch die gute Gentoo Dokumentation, wie das X Server Configuration HOWTO

Achte bitte darauf was dir nach der Paket-Installation noch für Infos mitgegeben werden, da sind oftmals sehr wichtige und hilfreiche Informationen zur weiteren Konfiguration mit bei.

Viel Erfolg :)

----------

## kosovafan

Hallo,

ich nutze extra den GEN Kernel, weil das Notebook wurde mir geschenkt und ich weiß nicht was verbaut ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es mit den Kernel dann möglich sein sollte X zu nutzen. Im Moment läuft die xorg Installation, mal schauen was er mir morgen meldet. Ich gehe jetzt schlafen.

MFG

Silvio

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, ich würde nicht davon ausgehen das im via genkernel-Scripts gebauten Kernel gleich passend KMS für deine Intel Grafikkarte gesetzt ist. (ungetestet!)

Woher sollte genkernel wissen was für eine Grafikarte du nutzen möchtest...

Prüfe das besser noch mal nach, und setze die Treiber ggf so wie du sie für deine Grafikkarte benötigst.

----------

## kosovafan

Hallo,

@Josef.95

Hier hast du sicher recht, aber spätestens bei Xorg -configure würde er sich beschweren das er entsprechende Module nicht finden kann, welche im Kernel fehlen. Zumindest ist mir das bei einen Rechner passiert. 

So ich habe jetzt Gentoo neu installiert, Xorg und XFCE sind auch drauf. Was verwunderlich ist, wenn ich über SLIM starte bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, wenn ich neustarte ohne SLIM und startxfce4 absetze startet XFCE4 ohne Meckern. 

Die Logs:

xorg.log > http://paste.org/46883

slim.log  > http://paste.org/46885

Hat hier jemand Rat?

MFG

Silvio

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Bezüglich Slim, du hast vermutlich die Version =slim-1.3.2-r7 installiert?

Wenn ja beachte das diese per default mit ConsoleKit Support installiert wird (siehe USE-Flags)

Wenn dem so ist beachte das dann auch dbus und consolekit gestartet sein müssen um eine gültige Session zu vergeben. (stell die am besten mit ins default Runlevel)

(das steht übrigens auch in den Postinstall-Messages der Slim Installation  :Wink:  )

Und zu dem Grafiktreiber:

(die Xorg.log aus dem (No)Paste-Service ist wahrscheinlich nicht komplett)

Willst du dich nun wirklich mit dem vesa Treiber zufriedengeben?

Hast du wegen dem Intel Treiber mal deine Kernel Einstellungen überprüft?

Wenn der Intel Treiber wirklich nicht läuft poste doch bitte mal die Ausgabe von 

```
grep drm /var/log/dmesg
```

oder/und stelle die Kernel .config (am besten die des aktuell laufenden Kernels aus /proc/config.gz) und dmesg via (No)Paste-Service zur verfügung.

----------

## kosovafan

Halllo,

ja das mit Slim hatte ich zu schnell gepostet, hatte dbus im Autostart gepackt und läuft jetzt. Jetzt habe ich nur noch die Intel Treiber, Swap und Dev Fehlermeldungen. Consolekit habe ich in den globale USE Flags gesetzt.

MFG

Silvio

----------

## kosovafan

Hallo,

das sieht scheinbar übel aus. Also ich habe die Einstellungen vom laufenden Kernel mal mit menuconfig geprüft. Die Einstellungen für Intel scheinen zu stimmen. 

```

gentoo-mobile ~ # grep drm /var/log/dmesg

```

Kernel: http://nopaste.info/cbe93c974d.html

DMESG: http://nopaste.info/9cf4c61cde.html

```

#/etc/make.conf

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#GLOBAL USE FLAGS

USE="berkdb nss truetype crypt ssl unicode opengl usb consolekit gtk gtk3 udev dbus alsa X python zlib sqlite xml -ldap -minimal -ipv6 -debug -static-libs"

#Mirrors

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#Hardware

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

#Lokalisierung

LINGUAS="de en fr ar"

#Lizensen

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" 

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="${EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS} --autounmask=n"

```

MFG

Silvio

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Die Kernel .config aus dem (No)Paste-Service scheint nicht komplett zu sein. Die relevanten Sachen fehlen ganz, ist so leider unbrauchbar.

----------

